# House Rearing



## flybycat (Feb 4, 2009)

I put a few fly eggs, I found in a fly trap I made, into a medium of dry cat food, dry buttermilk, water and aspen shavings (I got this recipe from the Internet) into a jar and a couple weeks or so later 10 large (about 10mm) maggots climbed toward the top of the jar. I put them into another jar that had some aspen shavings. They immediately climbed under the shavings. After 2 days they had pupated into some reddish brown pupae. Its now been about 8 days, I think. I've been keeping them at around 68 degrees (room temperature). How long will it take them to hatch into adult flies? How do I know the pupae are still alive? Any tips on fly rearing would be appreciated. Thanks.

Marc


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2009)

mantismarc said:


> I put a few fly eggs, I found in a fly trap I made, into a medium of dry cat food, dry buttermilk, water and aspen shavings (I got this recipe from the Internet) into a jar and a couple weeks or so later 10 large (about 10mm) maggots climbed toward the top of the jar. I put them into another jar that had some aspen shavings. They immediately climbed under the shavings. After 2 days they had pupated into some reddish brown pupae. Its now been about 8 days, I think. I've been keeping them at around 68 degrees (room temperature). How long will it take them to hatch into adult flies? How do I know the pupae are still alive? Any tips on fly rearing would be appreciated. Thanks.Marc


Hi Marc. Since beginning mantis keeping, I've been putting research that I accumulate on the Net into a Google notebook. I've recently made the notebook public to facilitate sharing information others might find helpful also. You're welcome to check out the info I've collected on fly rearing. The link should take you to the "Feeders" section of the notebook. From there, just scroll down after the fruit flies and the springtails.  I hope this helps you find some useful information.  

My Google Mantids notebook

PS... Feel free to check out the other sections if you like.

Edit: PSS... Please also remember that this is a compilation of information found on the Net. Just because a piece of information is published on the Internet does not necessarily make it a true fact or an advisable practice. The information and opinions contained in this notebook are to be viewed and/or taken with this in mind.


----------



## flybycat (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you so much Katnapper. There is a lot of useful information on that blog.

Marc


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, you certainly have one of the keys to success, fresh pupae! The other is warmth. I got fresh pupae from SpiderPharm, put them in a net cage and directed a flood light on one corner and the temp shot up to 92F while I wasn't looking. No harm, though, and they started to hatch two days later, so keep the temp in the mid to high 80s if you can. And beware of allowing all the water to dry up. A few months ago, I lost a whole bucket full of flies to dehydration because I was careless.

Are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## flybycat (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Phill. I think it is probably that the pupae are not warm enough to hatch quickly. Do I need to keep the pupae moist? Right now their in dry containers. I am going to try to breed them on a small scale for my mantids.

Marc


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2009)

keep them dry, they will hatch any day now.


----------

